# P,P,P and P



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2011)

Playing with pens
My perfect partner wanted a packet of preferably plain pens to pass to her pupils. I perused my paltry pieces and picked these. She was pretty pleased. They are Pounds, Peppers, Pines and Parsley. Perhaps a pair from a particular Princess, one from my pal Powell and one from a UK penturner from Portsmouth or Poole, I forget. 
One pic of the first pens and a pic of the part prepared pieces. 
Please pardon my poor post.


Apologies!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Timebandit (Dec 27, 2011)

Perfect!!!!!!

Pleasing to see you put out new pens!!!!


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 27, 2011)

Pretty predictable and proper looking pepper pen:wink: High percentage of failure picking a pretty pen for your pen picking partner:tongue::wink:


----------



## mredburn (Dec 27, 2011)

Groooaaannnnn


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pretty plastic plain pupil pens, perfectly polished.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2011)

At first I was like FACEPALM. But then I was all like FACEPALM.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> At first I was like FACEPALM. But then I was all like FACEPALM.



You prefer purloined puns, perhaps? :tongue:

(my parents always told me if I didn't study, 
I'd grow up to be alliterate)


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice pens, as always, Steven! But I read the entire post and can only describe myself with one word for doing so - putz. :tongue:


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing poor about this post Steven. The white segments add a nice touch to the blanks, which by themselves are knock outs.


----------



## RustySplinters (Dec 27, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > At first I was like FACEPALM. But then I was all like FACEPALM.
> ...



That was a perfect pun!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good thing there are only 25 more letters in the alphabet.  Not sure I could take 26 more threads like this.  Well done Skip.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 27, 2011)

Piper's particularly pleased perusing properly plasticized, painstakingly prepared, perfectly proportioned, professionally presented pens.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh please!!!!!!!  Plenty of my pen pals are posting pathetically painful pen pun posts!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Oh please!!!!!!!  Plenty of my pen pals are posting pathetically painful pen pun posts!!!!



pity..


----------



## soligen (Dec 27, 2011)

*Skiprat*

I am particularly pleased to point out a problem with your post. Proper Phrazing is paramount for proper perception. 


"the part*ly* prepared pieces":tongue::biggrin:

Please, if you will pervert our prevailing parlance, use proper principles of prose.


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 27, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Oh please!!!!!!!  Plenty of my pen pals are posting pathetically painful pen pun posts!!!!



Plucky... :wink:


----------



## EarlD (Dec 27, 2011)

Punny!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > At first I was like FACEPALM. But then I was all like FACEPALM.
> ...



http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/facepalm


----------



## 76winger (Dec 27, 2011)

Perfectly pleasing puns are perpetuating. Please proceed to produce plenty more pens in perfect proportions.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 27, 2011)

please provide pen parts prenomen!  

previous posts provided playfulness.  perchance poster's prodding produced people's pathetic pleas.  perhaps properly planned postings present preferable payoffs!


----------



## warthog (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys really crack me up.


----------



## joefyffe (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope none of you have given up your day jobs!


----------



## Younka (Dec 27, 2011)

those are some nice looking pens!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NEoRgE2cZY


----------



## PenPal (Dec 27, 2011)

Steven,

The real Penpal here mate enjoyed the banter.

Propose prolific pointed pulchitrude perfectly positioned posing purple prose presented post proclaiming passion printable pronounced principle pictures produced prolifically pushing past pre pen pencil penance partaking participation patter pardonable parading popular preconceptions parlously pacifying packed proportions panoramic pantechnions purporting  poor people pen perfection palming pallid pageants padlocking purile pallets purely parrelising paradoxical parasites parching past packages padding pagan palaver participating peaceful paucity peculiar propencity peddling pennywise pensioner penultimate perambulation performance periodically pillageing piebald plantation pith pioneering pictorial pitapat placing playfulness plying polished polygot ponderable poplar positivity potable potential pragmatic pouting powerful positioning preposterous preoccupation presently propogating punishable pulsations.

Loved your pens understand the direction of the edict peace in our time.

Bottom line absolutely fabulous to have you back mate.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## broitblat (Dec 27, 2011)

And here, I thought you were just giving us the raspberries...

  -Barry


----------



## Rick P (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys are pretty puny, a plethora of good yokes from pen turning people. Yep each and every pun is all white.


Great set but ya failed!!!!! Not one is "Plain" in fact they are pretty close to perfect!!!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 27, 2011)

Some days I wish I were rich, others, I just wish for intelligence.  With this post, I just wish I could make a pen just half as good as Skippy.  No pun here Skippy just thrilled to be seeing more of your magic.  Beautiful work, nah not work, ART!.
Charles


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2011)

punniest post  PWHAY.


----------



## kenspens (Dec 27, 2011)

funny posts guys!! i now have a much broader understanding and  use of the p words as pertaining to pens!! lol
ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Perusing particular post promoting plethora of pain. Please prohibit posting pun paragraphs. It's your fault Steven. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 27, 2011)

greenmtnguy said:


> Perusing particular post promoting plethora of pain. Please prohibit posting pun paragraphs. It's your fault Steven. :biggrin::biggrin:




pfffft ... party pooper


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 27, 2011)

dang, now I gotta P


----------



## thewishman (Dec 27, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> (my parents always told me if I didn't study,
> I'd grow up to be alliterate)



Charlie, you're killin' me here.


Great pens, Skip! Thanks for sharing them.


----------

